# Best type of crate and other supply questions



## lilybit (Oct 16, 2013)

Hello all,
I will be getting my little dream hav pup very soon, have been studying this forum, and need to finalize supply list..
I see two types of crates.Solid plastic with door, and the metal kind with open , see through sides and top. Which type do you think is best? What size..would rather buy one now and not have to buy another bigger one later. Any brand recommendations? 
WIll get pens.. maybe two. Need size / brand recommendations..One for inside to put crate and wee pads in, and one for outside . THought I would put the outdoor one where I want the little guy to do his business and I can stand there bleary eyed in the middle of the night and just set him down in it. 
Will get wee pads, disposable ones for in the beginning.. Brand preference?
Chew toys
Training treats
food 
Collar and leash... Was thinking harness type, but would appreciate feedback.
Brush ... what type works best? My pup has a wavy coat..
For the car trip home (half hour) if I cannot get someone to go with me, what would work best? Bring crate with towel inside? Other ideas?
What am I forgetting? Please jump in with any advice.. Also appreciate advice re: brands of the above you like best..
Thanks in advance..,
Excited lilibit who is so excited she cannot sleep...


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

Welcome! Congrats on your new baby! 

Crates - I have one of each. The (Midwest brand) metal for bedtime (it's up in my room beside my bed) and has cushioning surrounding. The plastic (Petmate brand) with top lift and front lift for the car. 

I have the IRIS indoor/outdoor pen. 

I like the puppia harness although we've moved on more to collar now. 

L'il pals makes some good very small brushes for tiny Havs. Someone here, I believe, recommended to me. Ludo, my pup, is very wavy too. 

Yes, I would bring a crate possibly with a bed in it or a blanket. 

I'm not sure what chewy or soft toys to recommend because he likes to chew bully sticks and then by the same token he'll spend hours kicking and chasing around a water bottle! Kong is good.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I have both. I used the plastic one for bedtime, on table next to bed (and now it is at work and he uses it in his pen there) and the metal one I set up permanently in my living room as it was more awkward (heavy) to be toting around. Also, before he was fully vaccinated, I used the plastic one to carry him out to the car and he traveled in the car in it. I live in an apartment area with lots of possibly un-vaccinated dogs around, so I wasn't risking letting him walk on the grass until he was fully vaccinated.


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

I am awaiting my new pup as well. I like Midwest Crates. They join real nicely with their xpens to make little doggie habitat. Here are a few things I found that I really liked.

1. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00008AJH9/ref=oh_details_o04_s01_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 PAIRED WITH Amazon.com: Pet Supply Imports-Bonzo the Dog SnuggleSafe Cover: Pet Supplies

2. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0009YJ4CW/ref=oh_details_o07_s01_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000S6XSA0/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000QFWCJ6/ref=oh_details_o08_s00_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

another favorite of mine...


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

lilybit said:


> Hello all,
> I will be getting my little dream hav pup very soon, have been studying this forum, and need to finalize supply list..
> I see two types of crates.Solid plastic with door, and the metal kind with open , see through sides and top. Which type do you think is best? What size..would rather buy one now and not have to buy another bigger one later. Any brand recommendations?
> WIll get pens.. maybe two. Need size / brand recommendations..One for inside to put crate and wee pads in, and one for outside . THought I would put the outdoor one where I want the little guy to do his business and I can stand there bleary eyed in the middle of the night and just set him down in it.
> ...


Welcome to the forum and congrats on your new fur ball.
I use the midwest crates as well, double door. I have two a 24" that is permanently parked in my daughter's room where she sleeps and a 22" one that we use when we leave her alone or take her in the car. I would recommended getting a nice plush crate pad but you can get by with a towel or blanket as well.
I have the Iris 6 panel xpen which I use inside and is adjustable and you can even separate the sections to use as temporary gates or dividers.
I use washable peed pads so I am no help on the disposables.I have both a step in harness and a collar and I like the collar better, When your pup gets bigger and older many people use a rolled leather collar for the dog's comfort and it reduces matting of the fur. For a leash I'd recommend a inexpensive nylon 6' one to start with.
For brushes I have a wood pin and metal pin Chris Christensen which are really great and feel good on the skin. You will need a metal comb, the CC buttercomb 005 is really nice and a small face/flea comb to help remove the eye goop in the morning.
Chew toys.. mine like the nylabones but especially the puppy one with the raised nubs in the middle part. The flexi chews not as much. I also have a kong toy that I stuff with treats but when it's empty she isn't really interested in it to chew on.
If you are bringing her in the car by yourself I'd keep her in the crate. Hopefully the breeder gives you a stuffed toy or towel or something that has her mommy's/littermates scent on it to aid in the transition.

Good luck and congrats again


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

This is where I get my pads from:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/400585159310?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Here is an inexpensive option for crate:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002DHXUK/ref=oh_details_o08_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

**Also, I went and bought a cheap set of pillowcases at Walmart and I am going to sleep on one for a few nights before I pick the pup up and then keep that pillowcase inside the cage. That way they can get used to your smell while in crate or asleep. I agree with also getting something used with the litter, from your breeder. Best of both worlds.


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

Midwest crate
Iris expen
Ugodog for inside potty
Chris Christensen combs
Puppia harness
Sherpa crate for the car
bully sticks and hoof to chew, toys that squeak to chew, chase and throw in the air
And Snuggle Pup! This was a great help for the car ride home and in the adjustment weeks. It is still a bedtime comfort and favorite toy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

puppy-love said:


> Midwest crate
> Iris expen
> Ugodog for inside potty
> Chris Christensen combs
> ...


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

I had a great time shopping when I got my hav pup. TJ Maxx, Marshalls and HomeGoods are awesome for dog supplies. When I see the Earthbath shampoo there I usually buy all they have. 

I didnt use an ex-pen. I have another dog, so I thought it might be odd, plus I was very paranoid about my hav climbing out. This method however requires a lot of supervision during the housebreaking phase. I more or less had him leashed to me at all times except when he was crated. We use a crate at night too. 

Somewhere on this site is a link to a pdf "after you get your puppy" lots of good advice in that. The stuffed kong wasnt a big hit with my boy when he first came home, but now he appreciates them. My guy is very active and playful but he was a little needy at first. They are interesting to train. I highly recommend doing crate games or at minimum throwing treats (whatever he ends up liking the most) in the crate. Having a crate trained quiet dog is very nice to have.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

For the car I prefer the booster. Brody really likes it since he enjoys looking out the window. I don't use the restraint built into it, but rather a harness type of restraint that attaches to the seatbelt.

Amazon.com: Solvit Jumbo Tagalong On-Seat Pet Booster, Standard: Pet Supplies


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

misstray said:


> For the car I prefer the booster. Brody really likes it since he enjoys looking out the window. I don't use the restraint built into it, but rather a harness type of restraint that attaches to the seatbelt.
> 
> Amazon.com: Solvit Jumbo Tagalong On-Seat Pet Booster, Standard: Pet Supplies


I was just in BC last week. The weather was great!


----------



## lilybit (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you to all who replied, for the fantastic advice... It was so helpful. 
I ran out and got the basics in a whirlwind , and then ordered some other things online. 
My new little sweetheart has arrived and I couldn't be happier. Will post a message with pictures as soon as I get a breather.


----------



## Herminny (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks for the useful thread and replies. Will be getting my pup in a few weeks and am getting most things from amazon/ebay. Unfortunately I cannot get the Midwest crates in Australia as far as I know, so will probably use plastic until he is big enough for the metal crates as I can't find one with a divider.


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

Herminny said:


> Thanks for the useful thread and replies. Will be getting my pup in a few weeks and am getting most things from amazon/ebay. Unfortunately I cannot get the Midwest crates in Australia as far as I know, so will probably use plastic until he is big enough for the metal crates as I can't find one with a divider.


You can improvise probably. Can you stuff off the end somehow? I'm not using my divider - I could measure and ship to you... ?


----------



## Herminny (Oct 6, 2013)

tra_po said:


> You can improvise probably. Can you stuff off the end somehow? I'm not using my divider - I could measure and ship to you... ?


That's an amazing offer thanks! I will have a bit more look around soon, I am in rural Queensland at the moment thus the reliance on ebay ect, I will have more of a look around when I get back to civilisation because his breeder uses. I think I would use a plastic one at night for transport and to sleep at night next to me anyway.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I used a small plastic travel crate set on a table beside my bed as Leo's overnight sleeping place. That way he could see me and easily let me know if he needed to go out. About a week ago, at 8 months old, I transitioned him to sleeping on our bed. The transition was seamless and he settles right in for the night sometimes snuggled close and other times stretched out depending on how cool or warm it is. 
Toy wise one of Leo's favorites is a stuffingless squirrel/fox (not sure) but he loves shaking it and playing a bit of tug. 
It took until about a month ago but he has finally decided that Himalayan Chews are pretty good. I just kept offering them and one day, at about 7 months, he decided they were pretty good. When he first came home he got Pork Pizzles sometimes as they are smaller than Bully Sticks. I have basically stopped giving him those types of chews because they seem to cause a bit of looseness in his poop which results in more bum baths.


----------



## Herminny (Oct 6, 2013)

In terms of night times That is exactly what I plan to do with Henry, my only concern is night shifts which I will have to do on occasion, I think I may have to do a few weeks of them when I am due to get him. I will have to plan it carefully. I will be staying with my parents who have another dog for the first 10 weeks so I guess it will not be an issue until January. 
I have to say every time I see Leo's little face it brings a smile to my face (I have been lurking on this forum for awhile), such an adorable pic!


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

Herminny said:


> In terms of night times That is exactly what I plan to do with Henry, my only concern is night shifts which I will have to do on occasion, I think I may have to do a few weeks of them when I am due to get him. I will have to plan it carefully. I will be staying with my parents who have another dog for the first 10 weeks so I guess it will not be an issue until January.
> I have to say every time I see Leo's little face it brings a smile to my face (I have been lurking on this forum for awhile), such an adorable pic!


There is another poster from Qld on here, have you met her yet? I believe her dog's name is Charlie.


----------



## Herminny (Oct 6, 2013)

Yeah ran arcross them in another thread, success! Midwest crate on its way!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Herminny said:


> Thanks for the useful thread and replies. Will be getting my pup in a few weeks and am getting most things from amazon/ebay. Unfortunately I cannot get the Midwest crates in Australia as far as I know, so will probably use plastic until he is big enough for the metal crates as I can't find one with a divider.


FRIENDLY REMINDER: Please don't purchase a used crate online as it could potentially cause health issues if the previous animal that used it was sick or contagious with any kind of bacteria, virus, or parasite.

I purchased a small plastic Petmate cat kennel when Emmie first came home as she was quite tiny. This worked out well and ensured she didn't pee in her den due to too much space. Once she outgrew it I purchased a larger plastic kennel, which she still loves to nap in during the day and sleep in at night. I also donated her first kennel to a local animal shelter once she stopped using it.

Amazon.com: Petmate Two Door Top Load 19-Inch Pet Kennel, Pearl Honey Rose and Coffee Ground Bottom: Pet Supplies

Happy Shopping! 
-Jeanne-


----------

